# Orange Headlight/Tailight Lens



## 03TitaniuMax (Mar 15, 2004)

I was wondering if ANY1 knows where to get the clear or white lens for the 03 Maxima Headlights, and also the white or clear lens for the Tailights, really looking for those pieces if any1 knows it would be a great help. THanks A Lot!

-MiKe-


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

03TitaniuMax said:


> I was wondering if ANY1 knows where to get the clear or white lens for the 03 Maxima Headlights, and also the white or clear lens for the Tailights, really looking for those pieces if any1 knows it would be a great help. THanks A Lot!
> 
> -MiKe-


You have to buy the clear lenses from Home Depot for the Malibu lights and cut out the perfect circle (with a Dremel) and glue it in.


----------

